# What do you feed your dog?



## GRZ (Dec 4, 2008)

I feed Wellness Large Breed Puppy. It's expensive but well worth it I think. Perfect stools, no apparent digestion or allergy related problems and he has grown steadily at a good weight the entire time.

Sorry, I'm no help!


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

We feed Pro Plan Life Stages. We pay about $50 for a 50-pound bag.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

Kirkland from Cosco - -- heard ok things about it, so tried it & all 3 LOVE it. poop was a bit soft at lst, but look'n good now.

Fed Nutr*a* Nuggets for years (so did Sadie's breeder) - we were introduced to that as it eliminated skin issues on our cats.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Wellness CORE Reduced Fat. She does really well on it, she can have a whole 2 cups a day  It is pricey but it's worth it -- low calorie but high in protein.


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

California Natural right now, but looking for something with higher protein that will still keep the food allergies away.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Apr 26, 2008)

We feed Iams Large breed. We tried the better kinds and she didnt take to them very well.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Since your dogs are on grain free right now, do you want to stay with that?

Taste of the Wild has 3 grain free formulas... and looking on petfooddirect right now it looks like a 30lb bag is selling for about $41.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

GRZ said:


> I feed Wellness Large Breed Puppy. It's expensive but well worth it I think. Perfect stools, no apparent digestion or allergy related problems and he has grown steadily at a good weight the entire time.
> 
> Sorry, I'm no help!


I feed Wellness Core to Nyg & Riley - I've had wonderful success with the food. Yes, it's expensive (I paid $69 + tax for the last bag) but worth every kibble. I also find that they don't need as much food as with other, lower quality foods. 

I figure that my furkids are worth every bit of the cost. As well, figure out the difference in cost per meal between Wellness and other foods before you change. 

If it works, why try to fix it!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Tia eats Taste of the Wild grilled wild fowl formula. I pay $50 for a 30-pound bag. She has had no ear infections since going grain-free, and her coat is beautiful

Mila eats California Natural reduced fat food. I don't remember what I paid, as I've bought it only once.


----------



## GRZ (Dec 4, 2008)

The only thing about switching from the "lesser" brand to the "greater" brand was that we had to tolerate some really soft, messy stools for about a good 3 weeks. And that was after a solid 3 weeks of making the switch at ratios of 25/75; 50/50 and then 75/25. 

What ever you decide to switch to or if you even decide to switch don't give up because of lousy poops for a little while. I think it's a given and I would think it would happen with any switch. I used pumpkin to firm them and still do every now and then, but now it's more of a treat!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I feed Canidae and mine do really well on it.


----------



## AmberDawn (Dec 26, 2008)

I blend Merrick (Turducken) with Innova Adult. To be honest both are quite pricey but I have noticed that with the Innova very little needs to fed so perhaps it works out cheaper in the long run??


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Im feeding Fromm surf and turf, but found a place that sells Taste of Wild, so Im going to try that.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Eagle Pack Holistic Line and The Honest Kitchen dehydrated raw.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I feed Canidae and am thinking about, but not convinced, that I need to change. I have done a lot of research and from what I can see, they say the Chicken Soup for the Dog Lovers food is really good and not quite expensive as the other top brands. It rates high, you might want to look at that.


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

spruce said:


> Kirkland from Cosco - -- heard ok things about it, so tried it & all 3 LOVE it. poop was a bit soft at lst, but look'n good now.
> 
> Fed Nutr*a* Nuggets for years (so did Sadie's breeder) - we were introduced to that as it eliminated skin issues on our cats.


I wish we had a Costco. I would try it. We do have a Sam's. Anyone feed their stuff?


----------



## TonyRay (Feb 5, 2008)

Taste of The Wild here for our girls...

not only grain free but since it's low in calories,
[375 per cup], no problem giving them 2 full cups...

Also we do rotate every few months with Canidae Platinum which is even lower in calories,,[330 per cup].
no problems with the new formula...


----------



## wabmorgan (May 6, 2008)

Orijen for Jr. He LOVES it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Eukanuba large breed puppy, and Flora is still the prettiest **** dog on the block!


----------



## Mamie (Apr 1, 2008)

Orijen here also...I rotate between the fish formula and regular every so often. My dog loves it. She even has a beagle friend that she shares her food with--and the beagle actually stops eating before the bowl is empty. Go figure.


----------



## mk9906 (Aug 16, 2007)

Thanks for all of the replies!!

I really kind of hate to switch because they do so well with this food and I feel completely confident that it's a healthy choice for them. 

I think for now I'll just stick with this and watch to see how fast it really does go. 

Like someone else said if you break it down meal by meal the lower quality stuff may be just as expensive because they need more. 

I really appreciate all of this great advice!!!


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

I just switched to Fromm Surf & Turf from California Naturals Herring and Sweet Potato. I put a little wet food on top (Wysong or Nature's Variety grain free) or a lamb, rabbit or venison medallion of Nature's Variety raw food plus supplements. I usually add in some fruit, veggies, plain non-fat yogurt, cottage cheese, pumpkin or raw egg.


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

MillysMom said:


> I just switched to Fromm Surf & Turf from California Naturals Herring and Sweet Potato. I put a little wet food on top (Wysong or Nature's Variety grain free) or a lamb, rabbit or venison medallion of Nature's Variety raw food plus supplements. I usually add in some fruit, veggies, plain non-fat yogurt, cottage cheese, pumpkin or raw egg.


Sounds like half your food is kibble and half other. Is California Natural not good enough by itself? Looks like a lot of extra work if the kibble does the job.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

We usually rotate between Wellness & Innova. Right now they are eating Innova red meat. I was a little shocked by the price....62.99 for 30# They also get EVO canned food.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I was feeding Nature's Variety till the price went sky high so I switched to Natural Balance Sweet Potato and Salmon. It seems OK so far. Selka doesn't smell either. : )


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

kdmarsh said:


> Eukanuba large breed puppy, and *Flora is still the prettiest **** dog on the block!*


Your wording made me laugh:. Of course she is the prettiest **** dog on the block, she's a Golden right?


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

We recently had to switch too and I try to look at it as a cup for cup price instead of a bag for bag. Sometimes the price ends up evening out the same or similar in the long run because you may be able to feed less of the more expensive bag. I'm a number cruncher though, and we've been lucky enough to never have problems til recently. At this point I just want to get things under control. My advice is, if you can swing it and you are super happy with your results, I wouldn't change regardless of the brand you're feeding. Good luck, I know choosing what to feed can be overwhelming.


----------



## SF Golden (Dec 10, 2008)

We feed Purina ProPlan Chicken & Rice!


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Nature's Recipe Chicken and Rice - Max wouldn't eat any of the super high grade food and when I could get him to eat some, he pooped like a racehorse. And it didn't ever stop, not after three weeks, not after a month, no matter how much or how little I gave him (I tried mixing 2-1, 3-1, etc, nothing worked). He likes this and he's the most handsome dog on my block!


----------



## K9 Passion (Jan 2, 2009)

We feed a few different things: Nature's Variety Instinct (Duck/Turkey Meal), Nature's Variety Raw Patties, & Primal Raw Patties (raw & kibble in separate meals). They also each get 1-2 hard-boiled eggs per day. 

Daily Supplements: Nzymes Bac-Pak Plus (Both-1x/day), Nutiva Organic Extra Virgin Coconut Oil (Both-2x/day), Norwegian Kelp (Both-2x/day), VetriScience Omega 3, 6, 9 (Aspen only-1x/day)


----------



## drgrafix (Sep 24, 2007)

We feed Daisy Canidae as that was what our breeder had recommended from the get go, but she also told us to add enzyme supplements which we did until last Fall. Her goldens are all beautiful (think there were 8-10 in her crew). She's also just started to include fish oil and her dogs like it and she's seeing even more improvements in coats. I think Daisy's coat has gotten dryer since going off the enzymes so I'm going to start her up again and include some sort of fish oil supplement as well.

Our previous golden was fed Solid Gold (Hundinflagen?) and Lily had an awesome coat. I honestly think genetics does have something to do with their coat as well. Each dog is an individual case.


----------



## Suzie G (Jun 29, 2008)

*What Do you Feed Your Dog?*

Hi,Suzie G. here

I feed Maggie a raw diet based as closely as possible on a whole prey model. No grains ,no fruit , no vegs. No supplements other than Timberwolf Salmon Oil. (80 % meat, 10 % bones,10 % offal-5 %of that liver and 5 % other ex kidney,spleen etc--as closely as possible )


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

We feed Eukanuba Premium Performance to most dogs. The old retired dogs eat Eukanuba Adult Maintenance. Puppies eat Eukanuba Large Breed Puppy. 
We don't use any supplements as they are not necessary when the dogs are fed a good complete balanced diet.


----------



## Bailey & Charlies Mom (Jan 27, 2009)

Innova doggies in our house. Bailey eats Large Breed Senior and Charlie is on Large Breed Puppy. Sometimes a mix in a tablespoon of natural yogurt.


----------



## kjarv24 (Nov 7, 2008)

We are switching from Iams to Diamond Naturals Chicken & Rice - Jake is also getting a dollop of plain fat free yogurt, Fish Oil, & Garlic.
Jakes fur is VERY dry, is it supposed to be dry feeling? I've felt some soft goldens, jake is not. I'm sure every golden has different textured fur though.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

kjarv24 said:


> We are switching from Iams to Diamond Naturals Chicken & Rice - Jake is also getting a dollop of plain fat free yogurt, Fish Oil, & Garlic.
> Jakes fur is VERY dry, is it supposed to be dry feeling? I've felt some soft goldens, jake is not. I'm sure every golden has different textured fur though.


I like his name! A few days ago he was nameless. My son's name is Jake...after John Wayne's 'Big Jake' character.
I thought all Goldens had soft silky coats, my Sam did, then I learned that they should have a rougher textured coat along their back, the guard hairs I believe, and silkier down the sides. Ike is not as soft coated as my Sam was. I did recently switch Ike's food because of Food Allergies and his coat improved dramatically in dryness and luster. He looks 100% better, though not overly soft. Jake is still very young, you'll know better what his coat will be like when he gets his big boy coat.


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

Going to try Healthwise (from the makers of Innova and California Natural). I'm going to alternate between Healthwise and California Natural to provide for different protein/carb sources. I really like the idea of alternating.


----------



## Bossoli (May 5, 2008)

We feed Nature's Variety. I'm also a big fan of Solid Gold, Timberwolf Organics and Wellness. Our dogs have done great on all of them. They're expensive as hell though!


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

I am still feeding Honest Kitchen here, mainly "Preference" and adding my own meat. I buy ground beef and chicken legs when they are on sale, cook it up and freeze in zip lock containers. I have not been able to get HK "Thrive" here in Canada for many months now and that is our preferred food and what we used for breakfast. For the past two weeks we have been doing Orijen kibble for breakfast with HK Preference and meat for dinner. Seems to be going well.


----------



## hmsalazar (Feb 19, 2009)

Lucky was eating Blue Buffalo lamb and rice ($25 for 15lb) and i realy recomend it but we are now feeding pro plan becouse is cheaper ($41 for 37lbs) Blue also makes Blue Buffalo Wilderness, a hi protein premium food top reviews from (http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/showproduct.php?product=1328&cat=8)


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

Swampcollie said:


> We feed Eukanuba Premium Performance to most dogs. The old retired dogs eat Eukanuba Adult Maintenance. Puppies eat Eukanuba Large Breed Puppy.
> We don't use any supplements as they are not necessary when the dogs are fed a good complete balanced diet.


Just curious, how many dogs you own?


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

Bossoli said:


> We feed Nature's Variety. I'm also a big fan of Solid Gold, Timberwolf Organics and Wellness. Our dogs have done great on all of them. *They're expensive as hell though!*


Yup, no can do for me.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

msdogs1976 said:


> Just curious, how many dogs you own?


Four are mine. I have a few more client dogs around on occasion.


----------



## mygarnetboy (Nov 3, 2008)

Sherman is on Blue Buffalo Lamb and Rice. The smell is gone, so I'm guessing that was a corn or grain sensitivity. The lamb and rice is also better for his tummy than the fish and sweet potato!


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

Swampcollie said:


> Four are mine. I have a few more client dogs around on occasion.


Got ya. You got some happy dogs.


----------



## *~Pry&Kasper~* (Dec 25, 2008)

dry kibbles and wet food 

Kasper was on Wellness for puppies but we started with Wellness core and he gets the cowboy cookout from Merrick (beef, sweet potatoes, carrots, green beans, granny smith apples) mixed in it and on weekends we usually cook some rice for em with boiled chicken breast and green beans....

his stools are rather small (week days) but soft in the weekend its larger but doesn't smell to stinky....

also his treats are usually from Nutro natural choice: lamb and rice sticks, crunchy treats carrots and one that has berries....

we also give him bananas, strawberries and watermelon....the next thing I will add is a hard boiled egg...

oops this reply is not really helping is it lol

I am a student and yep it's very costly but I just don't go out for dinner as much and try to spend my money wisely and that is spending it on having the best for my pup


----------



## Traz (Jan 19, 2009)

Fromm large breed puppy


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

proplan weight management for hannah and new foster ashley, proplan sensitive skin and stomach for sophie,sadie and dallas. have been using proplan for nearly 20 years, however didn't like the shredded blend for them.


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

We are feeding ProPlan Chicken & Rice.


----------



## sifuyono (May 8, 2008)

now, acana premium adult


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

We feed Taste of the Wild ... all three versions, switching every month. That helps "balance" their overall diet by giving them different "meats". Plus they don't get tired of it.

We also give Wild Salmon Oil and The Wholistic Pet Joint Support.

The Salmon Oil does wonders for their coat, and their skin...and it's a good immune system booster as well.

The Wholistic Pet supplement has all kinds of digestive enzymes, probiotics, as well as glucosomine, msm, and chrondroitin. It's organic...and is good stuff.

We also give canned Salmon (only the made in the USA kind - liquid and all) and Jack Mackerel (drain the liquid in this). When they get the fish...they don't get the fish oil that day. We just mix a couple of tablespoons full into their kibble.

Plus we'll give raw chicken/turkey necks or wings once a week or so.

And we DO give leftovers. We make huge pots of soup...for us and the dogs. And stews. And spaghetti sauce (lots of anti oxidants in tomato sauce) etc. I feel they get nutritional benefit from "real" food....as we do. They also get veggies (even salad, which they LOVE - but no onions), fruits (no grapes or raisins), etc. as snacks. One of their favorite snacks is bananas. They love watermelon and cantaloupe, apples and tomatoes...some love oranges and tangerines. And berries....blueberries (frozen or fresh), strawberries, raspberries, blackberries. All good anti-oxidants.

Ours LOVE to graze on grass. I'd prefer they don't...because occasionally they'll get a blade stuck in their mouth or throat, and it can cause problems. I've found feeding salad helps them not graze as much. I get huge bags of salad mix from Sysco (a food distributor with an outlet store near us), and give it to them about three times a week...on their kibble (or mixed in)...dosed with Salmon Oil. LOL

We definitely adjust food (kibble) amounts depending on how much extra they're getting...but generally it's not that much that it makes a big difference. And salad has fiber but no fat and few calories.

I don't believe any commercial diet is "complete". They've been saying that for years, yet not that long ago they found that Lamb and Rice diets lacking Taurine were causing cardiomyopathy in large and giant breed dogs. Goldens and Newfs were studied specifically. So now...all the good foods add Taurine to almost every flavor of food....and definitely add it to the Lamb and Rice diets. Cheaper diets still don't have the Taurine added....even in the Lamb and Rice versions. But they'll still advertise the diet as "complete and balanced".

I wonder how people whose dogs died from enlarged hearts causing congestive heart failure from lack of Taurine in their 'complete and balanced' diets felt?

The problem is they don't know what's missing....until health problems linked to diet pop up. Then...oops....they add whatever they discover has been missing.

And yes...our dogs are spoiled. :lol: But when it comes to food...I want to make sure it's 'balanced'. So far so good with health. Our dogs get sick from things like tick bites, or snake bites...rarely from anything else these days...since we've "enhanced" their diets over the past 5 years.

```````````````````````````````````````````````````


----------



## TonyRay (Feb 5, 2008)

Also feed our Girls all 3 Taste of the Wild formulas..

we also give them pure pharmacutical Glucostimine which is powder form since some of the horse pills do not get totally digested and want to be sure they get it all..


----------

